

Dany Levy: What it feels like to cash out, then watch your company die - wglb
http://bluesky.chicagotribune.com/hub/chi-inc-dany-levy-daily-candy-bsi-hub,0,0.story?track=bluesky-ct-head

======
jkmcf
On the bright side, she made a lot of money (3m for majority share, and then
sold to Comcast for 125M, of which she still had probably a non-trivial share)
for an email newsletter she started "with the idea to sell it" and for a lot
more than she intended (1M).

